# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Rootin' for Newton

## need some sun

Newton Marshall will again be competing in Alaska's 1100 mile dog sled race, the Iditarod. The race starts in Anchorage on March 2nd. Check him out and show your support by rootin' for Newton. Mush Mon, Mush!

http://www.mushinmonnewtonmarshall.com/
https://www.facebook.com/newton.marshall.3
http://iditarod.com/

----------


## need some sun

Newton Marshall, HERO!
http://www.adn.com/2014/03/05/335861...mortician.html

----------

